# Update my email?



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

When I log into UKM, I've recently started getting a message saying I'm being sent a message and its rebounding and I should update my email address. I have emails etc switched off so I don't get them anyway.

is this something I should do? Or ignore. Thank you.


----------

